# Feeling alone



## Andrapandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Finding it hard today and very alone! Feel like itsa battle with my weight trying to get it down so that we can go for ICSI! No pressure like    
Every    where I look there's a pregnant woman or a new born baby! I don't feel down about it often but today is my off day! How do all you lovely ladies deal with emotions like this because this morning all I did was cry!


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

You poor thing. I know the feelings only too well   What's your diagnosis? If it's PCOS and you haven't tried the insulin resistance diet for weight loss, I'd strongly suggest that you give it a go. It's the only thing that ever worked for me. I was able to eat a normal amount of food and still lose weight. Before that it was an absolute struggle just to lose ever one pound.


----------



## Andrapandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanx for your reply! I'm doing slimming world at the moment! It's going well really, just a struggle at the sametime! Think I'm just being harsh on my self! Yeah I've got pcos and everything else that goes with it! Thank you for your support it really means a lot andill look into the jet you've suggested!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

your defiantly not alone here!   I to had this problem and have pcos.
Doc's weren't interested until i got my BMI down from 39 to at least under 35, i had tried all diets going throughout the years but had never stuck to any not even my wedding got me motivated i lost a bit but nothing much  then after ttc for a few years we went to RFC and to be told come back when you lose weight was the push i needed.

knowing that i may never get the chance to be a mummy and deney my DH of becoming a father because of my weight struck a nerve with me and i was determined from then to do something about it so i joined slimming world  (3rd time mind you ) last June and i have so far lost 4 and 1/2 stone and got my BMI down to around the 30 mark.......Ive still a bit to go to reach target but I'll get there

we've since been back to the clinic and the Dr could not believe i was the same person and we are now due to start treatment in Sept 12 (we hope  ) 

this is my first time posting as i know how you feel right now as i felt it and still do but this site is great even if i dont post i love reading the posts on here and reading some of the articles it keeps positive.

try to keep positive and remember why you are on your weight loss journey, and maybe we can help each other on our weightloss and fertility journey  

Magicbaby


----------



## Andrapandra (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much magicbaby! You've made me feel loads better and loads more positive! Can't wait to share our journey together! My bmi is at 35 I've got 2 and a half stone to go to get to 30 bmi and lower! I kept the same reasons in my head for losing weight to but finding it hard to then i feel like ive let everyone down! My dp has been so patient and in his own way supportive   it's now nice to have your support too! now I don't feel alone!


----------



## JessieMay (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there

Just wanted to comment back, not in exactly the same situation but similar, in order for me and my dh to have the treatment we need i was told by the consultant that i needed to get my bmi to 30, which was to lose 6.5 stone!  Was completely stunned but it was the shock i needed to get me to do it and like magicbaby said, i couldn't be responsible for potentially denying my husband the chance to be a daddy, he has a low sperm count so that's why we are going down this route.  Here i am now though 5 stone 12 pounds lighter, nearly there!  Keep doing what you are doing and stay positive, you will get there and it will be well worth it in the end both for you and any babies that you will hopefully have.  Sending you lots of love and luck x x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Andrapandra ur not lettin anyone down. Takin smaller goals in sw helped me - i aimed to lose 7lbs at a time that was my goal each time  Staying for class also helped me get new ideas every week and keep me focused even though no one really knows the _*real*_ reason behind me losing weight

JessieMay well done you on what u have lost, thats a great achievement.

Its really good to know that we are not alone in this and i am so glad for this website


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi there to all.
I just wanted to say a massive congratulations to all you ladies for making a commitment to losing weight and your successes so far.
I have also joined slimming World, it does seem to be the best so far. I need to get my BMI under 30 and although I'm now only at 32 I understand how everyone feels.
Nobody is alone on this site as I discovered for the first time yesterday when after crying for most of the day I joined FF and received some lovely comments.
So ladies, I hope you enjoyed the Easter eggs yesterday because its time to get back on the wagon!
Lots of of positive thinking to you all xx
Kerrygold


----------



## VicI (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi I was told 4 1/2 years ago at the docs to lose weight and get my BMI down to 30 or they won't start any treatments. I went to slimming world and my weight was up and down each week. I also went to lighter life where I lost 3 stones and although I think the diet itself is rubbish (and expensive!), I did learn a hell of a lot about my eating habits and how and why I eat etc which I have used that knowledge ever since. The councelling side of the diet was fantastic. After the 3 months of lighter life I put the 3 stone and a bit more back on.

One day I had a word with myself and realised if I don't lose weight I WILL not have the oppertunity to try the treatments and I am denying my hubby of what he wants more then anything in life. So I decided to do it entirely by myself with no clubs or groups and over the last 18 months I have now lost 9 stones 4lbs and my BMI has gone from the late 40's to 28ish. I am so proud of myself but more then anything I have had 2 pregnancies in the last year - sadly both misscarried at around 5/6 weeks but after 6 1/2 years of trying for a baby I have a slight glimmer of hope now. Due to the miscarriage the doc sees this as a pregnancy and therefore I now have to wait at least another 6 months before any treatment. Losing weight is extremely hard and without the thought of a family as my inspiration I doubt I would have lost anything - it has kept me going.

As for the emotions and the loneliness if I said I was coping I'd be lying. I take each day as it comes. After searching for a site or support group for a long long time I only found this site yesterday and I instantly felt less alone for the first time in 6 years. I've had a really tough week this week and cried most days - not sure how I can go out into the big baby filled world and manage a smile. Thinking happy and positive thoughts doesn't make any difference so I am interested to read if anyone has any help. Every day seems to be a battle.

Good luck with everything everyone xx


----------



## JessieMay (Oct 19, 2011)

vicw 1986,just wanted to say what an amazing achievement, you should be really proud of yourself.  Stay positive and i'm sure everything will work out for you, as you know there is loads of support on here, so don't feel lonely x x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

vicw wow what an achievement congrats to you and i   all works out for you
i love this site its my new addiction   so my hubby says it helps lift my spirits after a tough day especially if ive heard of another pg or another story in work about prams cots or whatever baby talk is going on as there are 5 girls pg at the minute in a tiny office!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey there just checking in on how you are all getting on?

Me - i have hit a wall with my weightloss i think   have 4st13 1/2lb off just cant reach the 5st   my BMI is below 30 which i am well pleased about and i can now shop in shops i couldnt before   great feeling but very expensive although i have to say i try not to go to the shops as i end up spending and i need to keep my money incase our NHS icsi doesnt work out   

Magicbaby x


----------

